# Setting environment in Poudriere



## poorandunlucky (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a few ports that won't build in poudriere because they're looking for libomp.so in /usr/local/llvm40/; how do I add that to the PATH in Poudriere?  I tried setting it in the makefile, but it had no effect...


----------



## talsamon (Dec 15, 2017)

I guess the ports should use  libomp.so from devel/openmp. If this is right, you can add
`LDFLAGS+=-L{LOCALBASE}/lib` and `CFLAGS+=-I{LOCALBASE}/include` to the Makefile(s)
or your add it to a make.conf for the poudriere jail with an entry for each port.

The make.conf for the jail: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/jailname-options/jailname-make.conf.


----------



## sidetone (Dec 20, 2017)

poudriere(8)

```
Create optional make.conf
    You can also specify a global make.conf which will    be used    for all    the
    jails.  Any of the    following are allowed and will all be used in the
    order shown:

      /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
      /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/<setname>-make.conf
      /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/<tree>-make.conf
      /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/<jailname>-make.conf
      /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/<jailname>-<tree>-make.conf
      /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/<jailname>-<setname>-make.conf
      /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/<jailname>-<tree>-<setname>-make.conf
```


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 20, 2017)

sidetone : Yeah, I know about that, but I don't know how to change the environment, like setenv or something like that...

It just says that it can't find lomp, which is libomp.so, and on my system it's in /usr/local/llvm40/lib so I just changed my libpath so that path would be in it, but I don't know how to change the paths in Poudriere...  I don't know what's the right Make variable to set...  I could also change the Makefile so it installs openmp, idk...  Maybe I'll do that instead first...  they're probably the same, right?

If you know how to fix this specifically, I don't mind...  I haven't really touched the computer this week... got a new 4K TV and an Xbox S until I get my next pay (and get an X xD).


----------



## poorandunlucky (Dec 21, 2017)

talsamon : Thanks... I just set libomp.so:devel/openmp as a dependency in the Makefile and it built without a hitch! : )


----------

